# that leak/sikaflex?



## 101965 (Nov 29, 2006)

black tank leaks between flange type thingy & the tank can you apply sikaflex to wet joints? (cos i dont want too split it) have not used it before so i dont know if it will seal etc


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Have used Sikaflex on boats and would only use it in dry conditions, with a blackwater tank you have to bear in mind it is not just water thats leaking out and the "contaminates" may have an adverse effect.
Best solution is to drain down, crack open the fitting and clean the surfaces first. Its a pain to do but better than having to do the job twice and buying a second tube of Sikaflex later( once opened it tends to set hard in the nozzle ) Hope this helps in your decision.
Regards Rob


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a thought reading this thread do you know that Sikaflex make a range of sealants and adhesives and do you know which one to use?


----------



## motoroamin (May 22, 2006)

I just had a thought too, aren't these tank flanges sealed with windscreen sealant? I'm sure surfaces still have to be bone dry...

These guys would probably know CAK Tanks


----------



## 101965 (Nov 29, 2006)

well thanks for the info,guess whos got to insert arm into the black tank  i did want the non invasive method...is this one of the "joys" of motorhome life? the sikaflex i have, i got from a builders merchant (at cost) so thats probably the wrong type...now anyone know how to get the bolts out of a.....


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Is 514 the best?? Im sure thats the one they use on mh's..??


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

You can get some stuff off QVC that will seal leaks even if it is wet just follow this link:
http://www.qvcuk.com/ and look for this:
Coltogum Sealant Kit Pro with Brushes, Latex Gloves & Fibre Tape Roll
Item Number: 517231
QVC Price £25.12 
UK P&P £4.95 
Buy more and save on P&P 
Do you worry about leaks in the wet weather? This Coltogum sealant kit consists of a brushable sealant compound of durable elastic for immediate repairs. The kit contains Coltogum (750ml), two brushes, a pair of Latex gloves, a 10-metre roll of fibre tape and a 300mm by 150mm square of fibre tape roll. Ideal for use on gutters and much more!


----------

